# Exciting new archery circuit for GA/SC



## 450yardbuck (Sep 29, 2015)

New North East Georgia Archery Circuit! 

The circuit will consist of 4 clubs- Rock Branch Archery, Nails Creek Archery, Hart County Archery, and Refuge Archery Club at Mayesville Baptist Church.  
This is very exciting for the shooters of GA and Upstate SC.  Each class will be shooting for a money pot for SOY.  

This is what the format looks like.
Shooters will take the best 2 scores from 3 designated SOY shoots from each club.  Each class will have a 1 time buy in fee that goes directly to the payout for SOY in their class.  You DO NOT have to participate if you do not want to in the SOY, you can come shoot in your class just like a normal shoot. You must pay your buy in money by the 2nd attending SOY shoot, this is for the people that may not have known about the SOY and didn’t have their money with them at the first shoot.  
Also for every shooter that shoots in your class on the SOY shoots, the club is putting in $2 for Money Classes and $1 for trophy classes, this adds to the pot for each class SOY.  So, if 15 people shoot in Open Hunter class, the club will put $15 in the SOY pot for Open Hunter.  The pot will grow for each class for all 12 SOY shoots which means there could be a large pot in some of the bigger classes.  
Also SOY shooters must shoot with another SOY shooter of their class, a club official, or a shooter appointed by the club.  Please give any thoughts on any changes that we might consider. Money Classes will be $25 and Trophy Classes will be $15
$50 Buy in for Open $, Senior Open, and K50
$10 Buy in for Woman’s Open, K45, and Woman’s K-40
$5 Buy in for Open Hunter, Open Trophy, Fixed Pin Hunter, Mover Hunter, Young Adult Open, Woman’s Hunter, and Traditional

Stay tuned for the schedule for 2016!

Classes:
Open $- 50 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yardage. 290 fps max

Known 50- 50 YD Max 290 fps

Woman’s Open- 45 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yardage. 290 fps

Known 45- 45 YD Max, any equipment, Known yardage.  290 fps

Open Trophy- 45 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yardage.  290 fps

Open Hunter- 45 YD Max, any equipment, known 
yardage, 12” max Stabilizer, No Speed Limit

Woman’s Known- 40 YD Max, any equipment, known yardage, 280 fps max

Fixed Pin Hunter- 40 YD Max, fixed sights, Magnification, unknown yards, 280 fps max

Mover Hunter- 40 YD Max, mover sights, Magnification, unknown yards, no speed limit

Young Adult- 40 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yards, 280 fps

Senior Open- 45 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yards, 290 fps

Novice- 30 YD max, any sight, 12” Stabilizer, no Magnification, known yards, no speed limit

Woman’s Hunter- 30 YD Max, any sight, 12” Stabilizer, known yards, no speed limit

Young Hunter- 16 and Under, 30 yard max, any sight, 12” Stabilizer, known yards, no speed limit

Youth- 14 and under, 30 yard Max, any equipment, unknown yards, 240 fps max

Senior Eagle- 25 YD Max, any equipment, unknown yards, 230 fps

Traditional- 25 YD Max, fingers, long or recurve, unknown yards, no speed limit

Cubs- 11 and under, 15 YD Max, unknown yards, no speed limit

Money Classes are: Open Money, K-50, K-45, Senior Open, Women’s Open, Women’s K-40.  $25 entry with 50% payback pay first only with 7 or less, 2nd with 10 or less(70% of payback to first 30% to second), 11 shooters or more pay 3 places (60%, 25%, 15%)
Trophy Classes are $15- Only first place trophy with min of 3 shooters, 2nd with 5 or more, and 3rd with 7 or more shooters.


----------



## jasonsg (Sep 29, 2015)

Awesome can't wait! Glad to see this thing coming together.


----------



## Laser Arrow (Oct 5, 2015)

Sounds great, can't wait. Rocky Branch and Nails Creek are 2 of my favorite courses.


----------



## Dingo26 (Oct 11, 2015)

great can we start now, really glad to hear this is finally going to be done. Good people running this and I think it will draw lots of shooters, Good luck to all


----------



## reylamb (Oct 12, 2015)

If you have an immediate move out rule for Novice I would eliminate the SOY pot for that class.

Personally I would not offer SOY for Novice as it does encourage sandbagging........


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Oct 13, 2015)

reylamb said:


> If you have an immediate move out rule for Novice I would eliminate the SOY pot for that class.
> 
> Personally I would not offer SOY for Novice as it does encourage sandbagging........



Novice is not a s.o.y class. It is a club class. Look under $5 buy in for throphy s.o.y classes.


----------



## dgmeadows (Oct 26, 2015)

Please post location into for the clubs.  I am only familiar with Rock Branch myself.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Oct 29, 2015)

Sounds like it's going to be fun.  Shot my first few tournaments this year.  Hopefully with a change of work schedule, I'll get to shoot more in 2016


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Oct 30, 2015)

Rock Branch Archery
2969 Green Acres rd, Elberton,Ga 30635

Nails Creek Archery
2652 Hwy 63 Homer,Ga 30547

Hart County Archery
Around- 707 Elias P Jenkins rd Hartwell,Ga 30643

Refuge Archery
8875 hwy 82 spur Maysville,ga 30558
We will update loc little later. Hart co and refuge are close to, may not be exact......


----------



## Headhunter68 (Nov 2, 2015)

Will "mover hunter " be behind the riser?


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Nov 13, 2015)

Headhunter68 said:


> Will "mover hunter " be behind the riser?



I have not talked to the other clubs but a mover is a mover! should not matter if its in front or behind.


----------



## Headhunter68 (Nov 13, 2015)

Exactly,  but some of these clubs have strange rules. Thanks


----------



## hoyt44 (Nov 14, 2015)

how bout senior hunter class


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Nov 14, 2015)

hoyt44 said:


> how bout senior hunter class



We talked to a coulpe of the senior hunters and they said they would rather shoot with fixed pin shooters over the mover.so to limit the # of classes we just had the 2 hunter classes. So we can keep the # of shooters up in each class. If this is a problem we will be glad to talk it over for changes. Just gave us yalls opinion!!!!! Thanks for the questions......


----------



## 450yardbuck (Nov 16, 2015)

Tentative Schedule subject to change:

Jan – 2&3  Rock Branch
Jan – 23rd Hart County (NE Ga SOY)
Jan – 30th Rock Branch (NE Ga SOY)

Feb- 6th Nails Creek (NE Ga SOY)
Feb- 13th Refuge Archery (NE Ga SOY)
Feb- 14th Rock Branch (Money Shoot)
Feg – 20th Hart County
Feb – 26th-28th ASA 

March- 5th Refuge Archery (NE Ga SOY)
March- 12th Rock Branch Archery (NE Ga SOY)
March -19th Hart County Archery (NE Ga SOY)
March- 26th Nails Creek (NE Ga SOY)

April- 1-3 ASA Texas
April- 9th Refuge Archery
April- 16th Nails Creek
April- 23rd Rock Branch Archery
April- 29th – 1st ASA Augusta

May- 7th Refuge Archery
May 14th Hart County Archery
May 21st- Rock Branch Archery(NE Ga SOY)
May 28th- Nails Creek

June 3rd-5th ASA KY
June 11th- Refuge Archery (NE Ga SOY)
June 18th- Hart County (NE Ga SOY)
June 24th- 26th -ASA IL

July 2nd- Rock Branch 
July 16th- Hart County
July 30th- Nails Creek (NE Ga SOY)

August 20th- Nails Creek


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Dec 7, 2015)

their has got to be more questions or comments than this.. lets hear them! goods, bads, needs work. lets us know what's on y'alls minds.


----------



## p&y finally (Dec 21, 2015)

Just a thought but 3 hunter classes is going to spread the shooters pretty thin unless your expecting some major turnouts.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 22, 2015)

Might sound dumb. But open hunter has a 12" max on stabilizer.  That's from the point of contact with the bow, correct?  What about back bars? Are they legal? 12" max as well?


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Dec 25, 2015)

p&y finally said:


> Just a thought but 3 hunter classes is going to spread the shooters pretty thin unless your expecting some major turnouts.



Yes sir 3 is more then we wanted but there is no other fair way to do it with mover, fixed pin sights. We think most will be in the hunter class but just had to give some of the non asa shooters a classes as well.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Dec 25, 2015)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Might sound dumb. But open hunter has a 12" max on stabilizer.  That's from the point of contact with the bow, correct?  What about back bars? Are they legal? 12" max as well?



No sir its not a dumb question at all. The  open hunter class is basically a no speed limit class for the average hunter. Really what it is! Is your hunting set up! If it is what you take to the woods is what this class is for. We have not put to many rules on it because most the shooters in this class do not shoot asa, and everybody may hunt with diffrent setups.


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Dec 29, 2015)

We will most likely be adding a open c trophy class. Also what about the buy in coast???? Mainly for the womans open,k-45 and womans k-40??? $10 about where you want it or maybe a little more? Dont want to scare off shooters but would like to make it as enticing  as possible to gain more shooters..


----------

